# Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Forge Motorsport would like to formally announce the acquisition and exclusive US distributorship of the Blue Flame line of performance stainless steel exhaust systems to our product range.
http://www.blueflameperformance.com/cars.php








Based in the UK, Blue Flame is long established and well renowned in the automotive and sport bike exhaust community, producing the OEM exhaust systems found on many UK manufactured luxury and sports cars, such as Bentley, Rolls Royce, Lotus, and formerly TVR.
Their systems are manufactured specific to each application from fully mandrel bent 304 grade stainless steel for optimized exhaust gas flow, corrosion resistance, performance and sound. Blue Flame also produces their own line of FIA approved metal substrate high-flow catalytic converters, which are available in many of their exhaust systems or separately. 
With their 30,000 sq. ft. facility, staff of 25 employees, and full compliment of development and production technology, equipment, and expertise, Blue Flame produces exhaust systems of the absolute highest quality at competitive prices for a wide range of vehicles.
All systems are designed to be direct bolt-on replacements for their factory counterparts and will include all necessary components for installation. Each exhaust system carries a lifetime warranty (_2 yrs. on catalytic converters_) on materials and craftsmanship to the original purchaser when used under normal conditions.
Though power gains will vary from car to car based on various factors like supporting modifications, we have conducted our own dyno test of a turbo-back system for the 2.0T VW GTI (2009 TSI model) as an example of the gains someone might expect to achieve on their application.
Unfortunately, we have not yet received an R32 system ourselves, but here are some videos of a customer who purchased a system direct from Blue Flame.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zraJSiz3_c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDDLtwLVhIA
MK4 R32 system pricing is as follows:
*High-Flow Cat Section* - $1034
*De-Cat Pipe* - $329
*Cat-Back System (70mm)* - $758
*De-Cat-Back System (Cat-Back + De-Cat Pipe)* - $1088
*Full System with High-Flow Cat* - $1792
_________________________________________________________________
MK5 R32 system pricing is as follows:
*High-Flow Cat Section* - $1034
*De-Cat Pipe* - $383
*Cat-Back System* - $804
*De-Cat-Back System (Cat-Back + De-Cat Pipe)* - $1187
*Full System with High-Flow Cat* - $1838
With any questions or to place an order, please do not hesitate to contact us at your earliest convenience.
407-447-5363
[email protected]
Here are some photos of a 2.0T system for reference:
Full system
















Downpipe
















Catalytic Converter
























Resonator
















Muffler








Tips


















_Modified by [email protected] at 12:07 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Installed Photos


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Forge Motorsport Presents Blue Flame Exhaust Systems ([email protected])*

Dyno Photos








































Dyno Graphs (2009 TSI with only GIAC Stg. 1 software)
SAE Correction








STD Correction


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

I think this will be a great move for you guys and for Blue Flame. Congrats! I'll work on a couple more videos over the weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (-jakrbt-)*

Much appreciated sir!

_Quote, originally posted by *-jakrbt-* »_I think this will be a great move for you guys and for Blue Flame. Congrats! I'll work on a couple more videos over the weekend.


----------



## jr_ss (Jan 3, 2010)

So what's the availability of these? What is the waiting time if they are not already stateside? I'm looking for exhaust and this has peaked my interest. I'd be willing to drive to Orlando to perform before and after dyno tests on the MKIV R32.


_Modified by jr_ss at 5:28 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (jr_ss)*

PM'd


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Responded to both of you!


----------



## yellow bunny (Dec 21, 2004)

any updates on the R32 setups? pics? #s?


----------



## BlixaBargeld (May 5, 2008)

bumb for a possible group buy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We're getting ready to do just that BlixaBargeld. Stay tuned.
Nice user name btw, I'm a fan of the bad seeds and Einsturzende Neubauten


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm interested in the full system. Looking forward to seeing the pics...


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (yellow bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellow bunny* »_any updates on the R32 setups? pics? #s?

X2 would love to see pictures and sound clips.


----------



## DasWaX (May 5, 2008)

I'm also interested in a Full system!!!


----------



## yellow bunny (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (slage1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slage1* »_
X2 would love to see pictures and sound clips.

there are some videos on blue flames website...lets see if the link works
http://www.blueflameperformanc...eid=6 
and some limited pics of an installed system (you only see the exhaust tips)
http://www.blueflameperformanc...05_ON 
I would like to see actual pics of the cat back system ( I would be interested in a resonated system)


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would like to hear it compared to my miltek . res version


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (yellow bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_I would like to hear it compared to my miltek . res version 

I have a few vids on YouTube. 

_Quote, originally posted by *yellow bunny* »_I would like to see actual pics of the cat back system ( I would be interested in a resonated system)

These are the original resonated design, but you get the idea. The redesign is more the suitcase style muffler.


































_Modified by -jakrbt- at 7:21 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: (-jakrbt-)*

would the catted system cause a cel?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Gotsol)*

Potentially. It will depend on the software being utilized.


----------



## gottiR32 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (-jakrbt-)*

So this system is just under 800??


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (gottiR32)*

The cat-back system won't affect emissions in any way whatsoever.
And it's under $650 for the group buy we're doing right now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4788878


----------



## gottiR32 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This is the system Jak has that he pic'd in the other post correct?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (gottiR32)*

Yes, although Blue Flame has slightly revised the rear muffler section from the original system he received. The sound should be the same, however. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (yellow bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellow bunny* »_
there are some videos on blue flames website...lets see if the link works
http://www.blueflameperformanc...eid=6 
and some limited pics of an installed system (you only see the exhaust tips)
http://www.blueflameperformanc...05_ON 
I would like to see actual pics of the cat back system ( I would be interested in a resonated system)


Very nice, I think it sounds


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

How much are the systems normally?


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (TheRedMouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRedMouse* »_How much are the systems normally?

Mine, shipped direct from Blue Flame in the UK, came out to right around $850-$875 with customs & duties fees.

_Quote, originally posted by *gottiR32* »_This is the system Jak has that he pic'd in the other post correct?

They did change the actual muffler they were using, as the original design had a couple minor issues. But the sound, from what I can tell in the videos, is very close to the same. Here's the link to their website w/ a picture of the new system design. I also have a picture of just the muffler that Nigel sent yesterday if you'd like to see it. You should definitely check out their videos of the new system, too. They're the ones labeled "Golf MKV R32." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.blueflameperformanc...eid=3
And if anyone is considering this system, definitely jump in on the group buy and get that price. $650 is a steal! I wish I could've gotten it that cheap. My wife would definitely have been a lot happier!


_Modified by -jakrbt- at 7:24 AM 3-5-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We'll be following up with folks who pm'd or emailed us over the next few days. Lot's of interest!


----------



## Vincenth12 (Mar 27, 2009)

Why do I have an uneasy feeling about this? Could it be because they are selling something that they don't even have photos of? Anyone feel the same?


----------



## gottiR32 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Vincenth12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincenth12* »_Why do I have an uneasy feeling about this? Could it be because they are selling something that they don't even have photos of? Anyone feel the same? 

Ouch...


----------



## whizack (Mar 9, 2010)

is there a full system available for the MkV R? I'm interested in a full system but I want to make sure that I'm not going to have to swap exhaust to get tabs for my car or get a special tune to avoid CELs.


----------



## jr_ss (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: (Vincenth12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincenth12* »_Why do I have an uneasy feeling about this? Could it be because they are selling something that they don't even have photos of? Anyone feel the same? 

Perhaps you're a parnoid freak? They are a sponsor here on the Vortex, I highly doubt they are going to fudge their business rep by screwing a large forum over. That's bad ju-ju.


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (Vincenth12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vincenth12* »_Why do I have an uneasy feeling about this? Could it be because they are selling something that they don't even have photos of? Anyone feel the same? 

Not certain why you would have an uneasy feeling about this. Their product is of very good quality. I wouldn't be raving about it if it weren't. I was very selective when it came to choosing an exhaust for my car. And I seriously looked at all available options withint reason. Excluding things like Arqray (*drool*), Capristo *droooooooool*, Koenesigg, etc. I chose Blue Flame because I love the way it sounds and it appeared to have good build quality. I was a little skeptical at first being that no one in the states had this system for a MKV yet, but I chose it anyway and haven't looked back since. And I'm positive I made the right choice. ANd their customer service is top notch, too. 
I seriously doubt Forge, a pretty big name in the dub scene here in the states, would opt to be the only US distrubutor for Blue Flame automotive exhausts if they weren't absolutely certain they were promoting a very high quality product. Blue Flame doesn't disappoint. 
And if it's okay with the guys @ Forge, I do have an actual picture of the new muffler they're using for the R32. The tips are the same double-wall, rolled-edge tips I have. So as long as it's okay w/ FOrge, I'll post up the pic I have of the new muffler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (-jakrbt-)*

Bay all means. We'd appreciate it.
We have been around for years guys, we have just started this with blueflame and as such have not had some of these parts in house yet to photograph. This is an introductory offer after all...

_Quote, originally posted by *-jakrbt-* »_
Not certain why you would have an uneasy feeling about this. Their product is of very good quality. I wouldn't be raving about it if it weren't. I was very selective when it came to choosing an exhaust for my car. And I seriously looked at all available options withint reason. Excluding things like Arqray (*drool*), Capristo *droooooooool*, Koenesigg, etc. I chose Blue Flame because I love the way it sounds and it appeared to have good build quality. I was a little skeptical at first being that no one in the states had this system for a MKV yet, but I chose it anyway and haven't looked back since. And I'm positive I made the right choice. ANd their customer service is top notch, too. 
I seriously doubt Forge, a pretty big name in the dub scene here in the states, would opt to be the only US distrubutor for Blue Flame automotive exhausts if they weren't absolutely certain they were promoting a very high quality product. Blue Flame doesn't disappoint. 
And if it's okay with the guys @ Forge, I do have an actual picture of the new muffler they're using for the R32. The tips are the same double-wall, rolled-edge tips I have. So as long as it's okay w/ FOrge, I'll post up the pic I have of the new muffler.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (whizack)*

Full system with high flow cat is 1818

_Quote, originally posted by *whizack* »_is there a full system available for the MkV R? I'm interested in a full system but I want to make sure that I'm not going to have to swap exhaust to get tabs for my car or get a special tune to avoid CELs.


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Here's the actual rear muffler they're using on the R32 system now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We've got enough folks in on the group buy... but more can join


----------



## Bertman (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Are there any pictures available of the De-cat section for the MKV? I've been searching for a while now for this section that will bolt up to the stock headers.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Bertman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bertman* »_Are there any pictures available of the De-cat section for the MKV? I've been searching for a while now for this section that will bolt up to the stock headers.

I've asked Blue Flame for this, but they dont have any photos themselves as of yet.
As soon as we receive one, I'll take tons of photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are some shots of an individual cat for reference:


----------



## Vincenth12 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in the group buy, what's the next step? Are you waiting until March 26th to take actual orders?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Vincenth12)*

We will be following up with the group buy participants shortly regarding individual shipping costs and the intial 50% deposit.
All of the systems for both the group buy and for our own stock will be ordered to Blue Flame on the 26th so that everything can be palletized and shipped together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

do they drop ship? I am not in the US.....


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (IamGoofy)*

We may be able to work something out, but we will need more specific info before we can quote you a specific cost.
Please e-mail us with your desired system, and actual location.
[email protected]


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mail sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Pipe diameter of the cat-less section and the cat-back please?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Draxus)*

Piping diameter is 70mm


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Piping diameter is 70mm

In both sections?
Thanks.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Draxus)*

As far as we're aware, yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Mike.
The two pipes that come off the headers then merge into the single pipe. Do you know their diameters? I am sorry I wasn't clear.
Also, what does the collector look like from the two pies to the single 70mm?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Draxus)*

I have no photos of the R32-specific cat or cat-delete sections as of yet, however, I imagine it will be similar to the same pipe offered for the Audi TT 225 quattro.










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:42 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks good Mike.








Throw up some dimensions and pictures when you get them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Draxus)*

I still have time to add on to our initial stocking and group buy order to Blue Flame, which is still a few weeks out from being completed.
If anyone is still interested in securing a system, let me know as soon as possible. I won't be able to honor the full group buy discount, but I can still add to the same shipment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Do we have an ETA on the systems? Has BlueFlame shipped the pallet(s) to the US yet or have they not even left Europe yet?


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZPrime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZPrime* »_Do we have an ETA on the systems? Has BlueFlame shipped the pallet(s) to the US yet or have they not even left Europe yet?

What he said, SoWo is next week


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (big byrd)*

I'm still awaiting confirmation from Blue Flame, but at this point, the shipment should be on schedule to leave the UK this week. I can't guarantee a delivery date as of right now, as we would love to have them in people's hands by SoWo, but I can't commit to that right now. I'll e-mail the group buy participants as soon as I know something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jr_ss (Jan 3, 2010)

Bump for an update!


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

:sly:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Shipment arrived today and has begun being sent out to all of the group buy participants.

I've taken a few photos that people have been asking for.

I've also updated the first post with the latest pricing as per the most recent revision sent to us by Blue Flame. A few things went up slightly, but many actually went down. 

MK4 R32 system boxed up










Mk4 R32 resonated cat-back (_non-resonated version also available_)










Mk5 R32 downpipe and high flow cat assembly (_catless version also available_)










Mk5 R32 non-resonated cat-back (_resonated version also available_)










The MK5 .:R system has slip-fit tips which will allow you to adjust their length and rotation to best suit your desired location in the bumper cutouts, unlike some other systems which are known to have uneven tip lengths.


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

Forge US said:


> Shipment arrived today and has begun being sent out to all of the group buy participants.
> 
> I've taken a few photos that people have been asking for.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump this from the dead.

I need new tips for my Blue Flame exhaust. I'd also love to purchase the whole system if someone has it available.


----------

